# Zeigt her eure GT Trikots



## Deleted61137 (7. April 2008)

Postet eure Trikots ob Old-school, Neu, Lang-/Kurzarm, BMX oder MTB....Hosen, Mützen, Handschuhe, Socken etc. sind auch gern gesehn!


----------



## Deleted61137 (7. April 2008)

*DeMarchi*
- Gr. L
- Rückenlänge : 75cm
- Schulterbreite : 50cm
- Ärmellänge : 60cm







[/URL][/IMG]

*Aussie*
- Gr. L
- Rückenlänge : 75cm
- Schulterbreite : 40cm






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backfisch (7. April 2008)

Herkunft / Jahr wären noch cool 

Ich hab noch keins beizutragen, eins ist auf dem Weg.


----------



## Deleted61137 (7. April 2008)

Backfisch schrieb:


> Herkunft / Jahr wären noch cool
> 
> Ich hab noch keins beizutragen, eins ist auf dem Weg.




Naja also die Hersteller stehen ja drauf. Das erste ist von DeMarchi und das WorldCup von Aussie. Aus welchen Jahren die sind weiss ich leider nicht.

*DeMarchi*
- Gr. M
- Rückenlänge : 73cm
- Schulterbreite : 40cm
- Ärmellänge : 65cm






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Bastieeeh (7. April 2008)

Größe und Abmessungen wären hilfreich...


----------



## Backfisch (7. April 2008)

Mit Herkunft meinte ich das Land  und die Kanäle, durch die es zum Besitzer gelangte (eBay, Teammitgliedschaft, Hans R vom Leib gerissen, etc.)


----------



## Deleted61137 (7. April 2008)

Backfisch schrieb:


> Mit Herkunft meinte ich das Land  und die Kanäle, durch die es zum Besitzer gelangte (eBay, Teammitgliedschaft, Hans R vom Leib gerissen, etc.)




Achso ja...also ich hab meine alle von eBay. DeMarchi und Alfa Sport sind Made in Italy und Aussie bin ich mir nicht sicher (Australien?).


*Alfa Sport*
- Gr. XL
- Rückenlänge : 78cm
- Schulterbreite : 42cm






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Kruko (7. April 2008)

Da hab ich ja viel zu posten


----------



## Deleted61137 (7. April 2008)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Da hab ich ja viel zu posten



Immer her damit!

*DeMarchi*
- Gr. XL
- Rückenlänge : 74cm
- Schulterbreite : 43cm
- Ärmellänge : 62cm






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Deleted61137 (7. April 2008)

*DeMarchi*
- Gr. M
- Rückenlänge : 72cm
- Schulterbreite : 42cm
- Ärmellänge : 63cm






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## GT-Man (7. April 2008)

Hier mal meine:



und hier mal am rechten Bildrand das original Trikot und darunter das gefälschte SRAM-Shimano-Trikot:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (7. April 2008)

WM-Trikot XXL De Marchi





WM-Trikot XL Aussie





Sommerjacke XL De Marchi 50th





Sommerjacke XL De Marchi





Winterjacke XL De Marchi


----------



## Kruko (7. April 2008)

Und weiter geht es 

Kurzarm XL Aussie





Kurzarm XXL De Marchi 50th





Kurzarm XL De Marchi





Ärmellos XL De Marchi


----------



## mountymaus (7. April 2008)

Ich möchte nun auch meine Schätze zeigen......

De Marchi 50th




De Marchi




De Marchi 50th




De Marchi 50th




Aussie




De Marchi




De Marchi




Fortsetzung folgt.....


----------



## mountymaus (7. April 2008)

Fortsetzung......

Aussie




Caratti




De Marchi




Giordana




Nalini




De Marchi 50th




Gore Windstopper




So, nun reicht's erst mal....


----------



## Bastieeeh (7. April 2008)

Hey ihr Besitzer vieler GT-Bekleidungsstücke - vielen Dank für's Zeigen eurer Schätze. Die Gore Windstopperhose ist ja nett - hab ich auch, nur ohne GT-Logo...


----------



## cleiende (7. April 2008)

Kleiderbügel habe ich nicht für die Trikots, eher Kisten wo sie rumfliegen.

Aber so sehen die Trikots aus:

12/1993





Sommer 1994





Sommer 2006





Sommer 2007





Komisch, heute sitzen die alten Trikots etwas straffer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker1967 (8. April 2008)

GT-Musa schrieb:


> *Alfa Sport*
> - Gr. XL
> - Rückenlänge : 78cm
> - Schulterbreite : 42cm
> ...



So eins hatte ich auch als ich Besitzer eines GT war....


----------



## Kruko (8. April 2008)

Mir fehlt es noch in der Sammlung  

Hier noch ein paar:

















Mehr dann später


----------



## gremlino (8. April 2008)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Mir fehlt es noch in der Sammlung
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Das habe ich auch    
In XXL    

Finde ich immer noch das schönste Trikot vom Design. Müsste so 1997 sein


----------



## Deleted61137 (14. April 2008)

Na da sind ja ne menge schöne Trikots dabei ! 

Hat denn sonst keiner mehr welche oder hat der GT-Heini sie euch allen weg genommen!?


----------



## Kint (14. April 2008)

GT-Musa schrieb:


> Na da sind ja ne menge schöne Trikots dabei !
> 
> Hat denn sonst keiner mehr welche oder hat der GT-Heini sie euch allen weg genommen!?



in gt trikots muss man ertsmal reinpassen....  


was altes :

ein 1990er aussi in M





ein 1991er (?) caratti in XXL





und ein Caratti unbekannter Provenienz (muss aufgrund des schriftzuges aber irgendwas von 86 - 91 sein) in L und mit gepolsterten schultern/Ärmeln. 





naja, und das schon mehrfach gezeigte 98er alcalyte acura Langarmtrikot in XXl 

oh und die teamjacke aus dem gleichen jahr habe ich auch. ebenfalls XXL aber die ist ja nix zum fahren....


----------



## Manni1599 (14. April 2008)

Sven, das obere ist ja der Hammer.   Ich hab das schon mal gesehen, aber nicht so deutlich.

HAT JEMAND NOCH SO EINS IN RIESIG?

Das passt zum 90er Ava wie die Faust aufs Auge.


----------



## Deleted61137 (14. April 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> in gt trikots muss man ertsmal reinpassen....
> 
> 
> Da ist was dran. Bei den M-L-XL Trikots die ich habe merkt man kaum bis garkeinen Größenunterschied. Mir passen irgendwie alle was die Suche nach schönen Teilen vereinfacht.


----------



## Kint (14. April 2008)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Sven, das obere ist ja der Hammer.   Ich hab das schon mal gesehen, aber nicht so deutlich.
> 
> HAT JEMAND NOCH SO EINS IN RIESIG?
> 
> Das passt zum 90er Ava wie die Faust aufs Auge.



zum 90er zassi auch  

aber vergiss es - das ding ist in M der reinste sport Bh. selbst xxl was so gut wie nicht zu kriegen sein dürfte wäre dir wahrscheinlich zu klein....

und @ bastieh - das gelbe caratti in xxl isrt genauso lang wie das aussi in m


----------



## Kruko (14. April 2008)

GT-Musa schrieb:


> Na da sind ja ne menge schöne Trikots dabei !
> 
> Hat denn sonst keiner mehr welche oder hat der GT-Heini sie euch allen weg genommen!?



Das sagt der Richtige  

Aber ein paar habe ich noch 

Winterjacke Caratti aus Neopren-Material





West von De Marchi





Der Fake-Aussie





Lotto-Adecco Trikot von Nalini





Lotto-Adecco Wintertrikot von Nalini





Lotto-Adecco Hose von Nalini


----------



## tomasius (14. April 2008)

GT-Musa schrieb:


> Na da sind ja ne menge schöne Trikots dabei !
> 
> Hat denn sonst keiner mehr welche oder hat der GT-Heini sie euch allen weg genommen!?



Nein, nicht alle sind bei ihm!  

Hier ist meine GT Kleiderkammer:







Entschuldigt bitte meine Faulheit. 

Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (14. April 2008)

@ Tom

Sehe ich das richtig, dass Du die Weltmeister-Winterjacke hast.


----------



## tomasius (14. April 2008)

Ja! 

Sitzt und passt mir leider auch perfekt.  

Tom


----------



## Storck74 (14. April 2008)

tomasius schrieb:


> Ja!
> 
> Sitzt und passt mir leider auch perfekt.
> 
> Tom



Ein Foto wollen wir trotzdem sehen  
Und von den anderen teilen auch!
Bitte

Markus


----------



## GT-Sassy (14. April 2008)

Jacke De Marchi



De Marchi



Pearl Izumi



Adidas


----------



## versus (14. April 2008)

meine sind hier alle schon gezeigt worden. ich muss ja sagen, dass ich trikots mit leuten drin auch ganz nett fände und fange mal an:


----------



## Kint (14. April 2008)

versus schrieb:


> ...ich muss ja sagen, dass ich trikots mit leuten drin auch ganz nett fände und fange mal an:



prinzipiell stimme ich dir zu, aber ich denke du kannst froh sein, dass ich kein foto von mir im weissen 90er reingetsellt habe...


----------



## tomasius (14. April 2008)

Ich ziehe meine Trikots doch nur zum Schrauben an. Das sind doch Mechaniker Shirts, oder?  

Werde mal Bilder nachreichen!

Schlage daher folgenden Thread vor: "Unsere GT Trikots im Einsatz".  

Tom


----------



## gwittmac (14. April 2008)

Die meisten, die ich hab, sind hier schon gezeigt. Eins hab ich aber noch, das ich hier noch nicht gesehen hab. Ist aus UK. Dort gab's mal einen GT Riders-Club namens TeamScream (keine Ahnung, obs diesen Owners-Club auch in Deutschland gab), so mit Clubkarte (welche momentan im häuslichen Chaos untergegangen ist) und so... und natürlich dem passenden Trikot:





Und die Rückseite:


----------



## LeFrankdrien (19. April 2008)

Hallo,

ich schließe mich an und sage dass es wenig Sinn macht, alle Trikots die der Jörg eh schon hat nochmal zu posten, deshalb hier zwei die wir noch nicht hatten...werden selten getragen, das muss man schon Mut zur Farbe haben wie versus treffend in Bad Karlshafen erkannt hatte)






und hier noch eins






VG
Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFrankdrien (24. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

nachdem Tom ja zu "faul" war hier nun die Weltmeisterjacke....

VG
Peter


----------



## versus (25. Mai 2008)

@peter: die jacke ist ja saulässig !!! allein deswegen musst du eigentlich das weisse xizang weiter fahren !


----------



## tomasius (1. Juni 2008)

> nachdem Tom ja zu "faul" war hier nun die Weltmeisterjacke....



... und hier meine Jacke. Ihr werdet es nicht glauben: Im Einsatz!  






Die Faulheit wurde besiegt. Heute Morgen war sie angenehm, am Nachmittag habe ich schön darin geölt.  

Zwei Stürze hat sie bereits unbeschadet überstanden. - Aber schließlich ist ja nicht NOS.  

Tom


----------



## LeFrankdrien (1. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

@tom: Weltmeisterlich! A und B- Note 10 Points   

Ach ja, hatten wir diese Weste schon:






Ist leider a bisserl angespeckt, das Bild wurde nach dem ersten 211km Trip meines Lebens gemacht....211km an einem Stück wohlgemerkt...die ist a bisserl dicker und ideal wenn man verschwitzt den Berg runterbrettert, z.B. wie an diesem Tag von Oberhof runter..

VG
Peter


----------



## versus (1. Juni 2008)

211km ???? mtb????

chapeau !!!


----------



## LeFrankdrien (1. Juni 2008)

Hi versus,

neeeeeee, mit dem RR! Mit dem MTB würd ich schon bei der Hälfte vom Rad fallen...

Die Strecker Bad Rodach - Oberhof- Bad Rodach- Mitwitz- Bad Rodach ist "fast" ideal, nach Oberhof und zurück haste circa 1600-1700 HM, dann ists nur noch flach, ca 300 HM. Da kann man den miserablen Schnitt des ersten Teils a bisserl ausbügeln   

VG
Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Man (5. Juli 2008)

GT Trikot (Fake) im Hans-Rey-Stil (LUK):


----------



## redsandow (12. Juli 2008)

mal was anderes


----------



## Deleted 83484 (17. Juli 2008)

wo kann man denn aktuelle GT-Trikots bestellen /kaufen ???


----------



## dr.juggles (4. Dezember 2008)

hallo

falls jemand von euch ein altes gt trikot in xxl loswerden möchte, ich würde es nehmen.
leider musste ich feststellen dass die alten teile in xl einfach zu knapp sitzen und xxl kaum zu bekommen ist 
mfg


----------



## Manni1599 (4. Dezember 2008)

Hinten anstellen, Herr juggels!


----------



## bvarnfullagts (7. Dezember 2008)

Does anybody have a Blue GT/Grundig series leaders jersey they want to part with?


----------



## bvarnfullagts (10. Dezember 2008)

NOS with tags signed by the "MAN" himself Mr. Rey


----------



## dr.juggles (10. Dezember 2008)

nice jersey kevin!

wie fallen denn die aussie trikots im vergleich zu caratti und de marchi aus?
habe leider keinen vergleich.
mfg


----------



## mountymaus (10. April 2009)

So, nun wurde endlich mal Ordnung in die ganze Sache gebracht.
Der *GT MTB-Trikotschrank*. Die Rennradtrikots sind an anderer Stelle untergebracht....


----------



## bvarnfullagts (10. April 2009)

HOG!!! oink...oink   Just kidding..... Half the world doesn't have a shirt on their back...share with them!


You must wear them to work daily, as leisure wear and as pajamas.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (10. April 2009)

mountymaus schrieb:


> So, nun wurde endlich mal Ordnung in die ganze Sache gebracht.
> Der *GT MTB-Trikotschrank*. Die Rennradtrikots sind an anderer Stelle untergebracht....



Wie, der Schrank ist nicht blau-gelb?! 

Beeindruckende Sammlung, hossa!


----------



## dr.juggles (10. April 2009)

sehr sehr geil, leider findet man xxl trikots so selten :-(


----------



## Kruko (10. April 2009)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> sehr sehr geil, leider findet man xxl trikots so selten :-(



Einspruch Die ganze obere Etage sind in der Größe XXL


----------



## dr.juggles (10. April 2009)

...dann hätte ich gerne das oberste auf em zweiten stapel von links


----------



## mountymaus (10. April 2009)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> ...dann hätte ich gerne das oberste auf em zweiten stapel von links



Langarm ist jetzt viel zu warm...


----------



## Deleted61137 (27. August 2010)

Mal wieder was neues.


----------



## pago79 (27. August 2010)

Für die wirklich heißen Tage:




Für den Sommer:




Wenn es kälter wird:




Gruß
Lars


----------



## MartinGT (27. August 2010)

Was hat es denn mit den Fake Trikots auf sich? Inwiefern sind die gefaked? Hab nämlich auch so eins, das mit SRAM und Shimano.


----------



## Irvinizer (9. Januar 2012)

Nice thread! Here is my collection!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Irvinizer (9. Januar 2012)

more..


----------



## Irvinizer (9. Januar 2012)

more...


----------



## Irvinizer (9. Januar 2012)

and more...


----------



## Irvinizer (9. Januar 2012)

and two race pants..


----------



## versus (10. Januar 2012)

oh, auch eine schöne sammlung!


----------



## Deleted61137 (20. Oktober 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GTdanni (27. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab vor einigen Jahren mal ein Trikot bei ebay geschnappt. 
Ich hab es noch nie angehabt, da warte ich mal auf die passende Gelegenheit. 

Weiß da einer was drüber zu sagen? 



 



 

Ist ganz gut gemacht hab ich so aber noch nie gesehen. 

Cu Danni


----------



## tempest-boy (16. Mai 2014)

Hallo, suche ein 98er Gt langarm Trikot Farbe blau\weiss\gelb mit schwarzen Ärmeln in XL. Mit kurzem Reißverschluss... Habe ein L ,würde es tauschen o guten Preis bezahlen...
thx


----------



## LeFrankdrien (24. September 2015)

...beim GT Treffen haben wir noch drüber geschwätzt und nun isses schon ins Haus geflattert. Dazu noch ein DH Trikot ohne Reißverschluss.

Ich denke eine Replika anzufertigen ist wohl im Augenblick auch eher gefährlich wenn VW nun ein paar Milliarden braucht....





VG
peru


----------



## GT-Freak (3. Oktober 2015)

Ich hab auch noch so eins mit VW Logo.




Und noch eine neue Errungenschaft, die mir auch gut gefällt. 



 

Der Rest wurde schon gezeigt


----------



## Ganimed! (5. Oktober 2015)

Mein 1992 gekauftes GT Trikot von Alfa Sport. Gekauft in Köln bei Bike und Sportshop Riedel.

Die Hose schlug mit 109 und das Trikot mit 119 D-Mark zu Buche. War damals gerade 17 geworden und hatte fast mein ganzes Geburtstagsgeld dafür auf den Kopf gehauen 

Aber hey.....23 Jahre sind seither ins Land gezogen und das Trikot ist immer noch bei mir und in top Zustand. Da soll mal einer sagen die 228 D-Mark wären nicht gut investiert gewesen. 

Gruß,

Olli


----------



## Karakoram78 (10. März 2020)

Ich habe gerade diesen Fred gefunden. Ich will auch. 
"Moderne" Jerseys gibt's auch noch, aber die sind oben im Schrank und werden noch gefahren.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (27. April 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

kam heute an. Von der Insel....a ganz scheenes Zelt für Größe M....





VG
peru


----------



## LeFrankdrien (3. September 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

das VW Nutzfahrzeuge Trikot kam heute an..


----------

